# of other claimants of religious devotion



## arturolczykowski

Mam taki fragment, ktory wciaz mi zgrzyta po przetlumaczeniu, czy ktos rzucil by okiem i poprawil jakos? 

Christianity, it is assumed, is based on the recorded teachings of Jesus, who claimed to be the Son of God and Messiah and who congratulated his leading disciples for their brilliant God-given insight in recognizing him as such — “the Christ [the Messiah], the Son of God” (Matt. 16:16-18). On that impregnable rock foundation Jesus promised to build his Church. He thus provided the central basis for sound views of who he was, guarding against the ever-present threat of rival Jesuses, distortions of his true identity or of other claimants to religious devotion. 

< ... > Tak więc on sam dostarczył nam podwalin pod właściwy pogląd na to, kim on jest. Pogląd, który miał nas chronić przed zawsze obecnym zagrożeniem ze strony fałszywych Jezusów, pretendentów do jego pozycji czy zniekształceń jego tożsamości.

Do you think that the last phrase "of other claimants of religious devotion" belongs to "the ever-present threat" or "distortions"? I translated it as "threat of other claimants of religious devotion".....


----------



## LilianaB

I innych pretendentów którzy chcieliby aby była im oddawana cześć (the last part is slightly unclear even in English, but I think this is what it means). < ... >


----------



## arturolczykowski

So "pretendentów do jego pozycji" should be ok. < ... >


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oryginalny tekst zawiera błąd logiczny: zamiast  "rival Jesuses" powinno być "rival Christs/Messiahs". Imię Jezus było (i właściwie nadal jest) imieniem, które każdy może nosić, podczas gdy Mesjasz (Chrystus)może być tylko jeden. Ponieważ i tak już tłumaczysz ten tekst dosyć dowolnie, proponuję zastąpić "Jezusów" przez Mesjaszy.
Poza tym "rival" to nie to samo co "fałszywy" (z góry rozstrzygasz kto jest prawdziwy, niezależnie od intencji autora).


----------



## LilianaB

Którzy chcieliby zając jego pozycję -- just another alternative. (Jesus is enough, in my opinion -- you don;'t need any other modification of His name -- just like you don't modify Mohammed in religious writings -- although there are many men by names like that.)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Do you refer to my post? Christ or Messiah is not an alteration of Jesus, these are the titles Yeshua Ben Yosef got from his followers and that distinguish him from hundreds of other men of his time (or later) bearing the same name.


----------



## LilianaB

Ben Jamin -- Jesus (in Christian religion) is mostly just referred as Jesus, in Christian religious writing in English -- sometimes as Jesus Christ, so you would really have to change most of Christian writing in English. I am not saying you are wrong, but this is what it is.


----------



## kknd

arturolczykowski said:


> Mam taki fragment, ktory wciaz mi zgrzyta po przetlumaczeniu, czy ktos rzucil by okiem i poprawil jakos?
> 
> Christianity, it is assumed, is based on the recorded teachings of Jesus, who claimed to be the Son of God and Messiah and who congratulated his leading disciples for their brilliant God-given insight in recognizing him as such — “the Christ [the Messiah], the Son of God” (Matt. 16:16-18). On that impregnable rock foundation Jesus promised to build his Church. He thus provided the central basis for sound views of who he was, guarding against the ever-present threat of rival Jesuses, distortions of his true identity or of other claimants to religious devotion.
> 
> < ... > Tak więc on sam dostarczył nam podwalin pod właściwy pogląd na to, kim on jest. Pogląd, który miał nas chronić przed zawsze obecnym zagrożeniem ze strony fałszywych Jezusów, pretendentów do jego pozycji czy zniekształceń jego tożsamości.
> 
> Do you think that the last phrase "of other claimants of religious devotion" belongs to "the ever-present threat" or "distortions"? I translated it as "threat of other claimants of religious devotion".....


przyznam, że nigdy nie lubiłem tego rodzaju tekstów, gdyż ich tłumaczenia wydają się mi być zwykle sztuczne (bez urazy). przetłumaczony przez ciebie tekst sam przełożyłbym w następujący sposób:
„W ten sposób położył on solidny fundament pod klarowne poglądy na to, kim jest, strzegąc [nas] przed nieustannym zagrożeniem ze strony konkurencyjnych Jezusów, zniekształceń jego prawdziwej tożsamości, czy innych rościcieli kultu religijnego {pobożności}”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> przyznam, że nigdy nie lubiłem tego rodzaju tekstów, gdyż ich tłumaczenia wydają się mi być zwykle sztuczne (bez urazy). przetłumaczony przez ciebie tekst sam przełożyłbym w następujący sposób:
> „W ten sposób położył on solidny fundament pod klarowne poglądy na to, kim jest, strzegąc [nas] przed nieustannym zagrożeniem ze strony konkurencyjnych Jezusów, zniekształceń jego prawdziwej tożsamości, czy innych rościcieli kultu religijnego {pobożności}”.


„Rościciel kultu” to dziwne wyrażenie. Rości się prawo do czegoś, a nie to „coś”. 
Znaczenie zwrotu „claimants of religious devotion” jest mętne po angielsku (może autorowi chodziło o _głosicieli_?) – tutaj można spróbować się domyślać że chodzi albo o „podających  się za jedynie prawdziwych wyznawców religii chrześcijańskiej” albo o „roszczących sobie prawo do bycia jedynymi prawdziwymi wyznawcami religii chrześcijańskiej”.
Poza tym "rościciel" to jakiś źle brzmiący neologizm. Nie ma go w słowniku PWN (a jest tam wiele neologizmów).


----------



## arturolczykowski

Dziękuję wszystkim za uwagi. Były naprawdę pomocne.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> „Rościciel kultu” to dziwne wyrażenie. Rości się prawo do czegoś, a nie to „coś”.
> Znaczenie zwrotu „claimants of religious devotion” jest mętne po angielsku (może autorowi chodziło o _głosicieli_?) – tutaj można spróbować się domyślać że chodzi albo o „podających  się za jedynie prawdziwych wyznawców religii chrześcijańskiej” albo o „roszczących sobie prawo do bycia jedynymi prawdziwymi wyznawcami religii chrześcijańskiej”.
> Poza tym "rościciel" to jakiś źle brzmiący neologizm. Nie ma go w słowniku PWN (a jest tam wiele neologizmów).


istotnie nieco dziwny wyraz (wyraz „rościciel” napisałem z rozmysłem) i istotnie nieistniejący w internetowym wydaniu sjp pwn, choć chyba dość potrzebny – spróbuję się temu przyjrzeć nieco bliżej, choć chętnie użyję nieco pomocy innych forumowiczów w tym względzie! myślałem chwilę o „roszczących”, ale nie dał się on tam dobrze użyć. przyznam, że nie tak zrozumiałem wyraz _claimant_: wg mnie chodzi tu o kogoś, kto rości sobie prawo do odbierania kultu, czy pobożności, a nie kogoś kto ma prawo do ich czynienia (tzn. wyznawania).


----------

